# Do you do warmup sets?



## DOMS (Nov 8, 2004)

Do you do warmup sets?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2004)

of course.


----------



## LAM (Nov 8, 2004)

usually just 1 or 2 at around 50% of the working load that I will use...


----------



## Vieope (Nov 9, 2004)

_Please don´t tell anybody but I warm up with just one set. 
After that I usually walk around the gym pretending that I am streching just to have a better look in the female population. _


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 9, 2004)

depending on what exercise, I do as many as 3 warm up sets for squats, first set with just the bar, second set 30%, third set 50%, which leads to a total of 11 sets (8 working sets and 3 warm up sets).


----------



## tjwes (Nov 9, 2004)

Not doing warmups is just asking to get injured!!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 9, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## madden player (Nov 9, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> of course.


Ditto.

Who would workout cold??


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 9, 2004)

Absolutely....

A cold body is like a cold rubber band,
no elasticity


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2004)

I do 100 jumping jacks at the beginning of any workout just to get the blood pumping a little bit.  I then proceed with warmups depending on the exercise and/or bodypart.


----------



## LAM (Nov 9, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> Ditto.
> 
> Who would workout cold??



about 70% of the people that I see training at 5:00 am.  the shit kills me.  I see people walk right into the gym and start bench pressing...lol, idiots !


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> about 70% of the people that I see training at 5:00 am.  the shit kills me.  I see people walk right into the gym and start bench pressing...lol, idiots !


Yea I see that when ever I go in to...they just stroll in the door and start lifting.  Damn fools....all of em!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 9, 2004)

Actually I warm up with weights, I suppose for kicks I could try the tread for 10 or so.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 9, 2004)

i come in and just kinda move my body around, to get blood flowing better
then i do the bar real slowly, then i add a bit of weight, real light
then i stretch lightly, then i move around a lot, then i workout


----------



## V Player (Nov 9, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

The only thing I do more than one warmup on is squats, and I typically work up to 75 percent of working load for 2-3 reps.

Everything else is about 50 percent of working load for 3-4 reps.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 9, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> about 70% of the people that I see training at 5:00 am.  the shit kills me.  I see people walk right into the gym and start bench pressing...lol, idiots !



It's not too bad in my gym.

But then again, i only really pay attention to the big lads in my gym.


----------



## LAM (Nov 9, 2004)

I only notice because the setup in a lot of Gold's is that you have to walk past the cardio machines to get to the free weight area. so when you are doing cardio you can't help but see who has walked in from the street and immediately starts training...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 9, 2004)

I always start light then go heavy. I consider that "warming up"....or instance with dumbell inclines I might start with 30-40lbs for 15 slow stretching reps. Then I will just from that to say 60lbs for another 15. From there I can start my three heavy work sets eventually progressing to a 5th set of 120lbs for 4-6 reps. So if that is considered warming up then I warm up. I do this with every exercise that I do.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2004)

usually about 1/2 of the working weight for about 8 reps, just enough to go slow and feel the muscles warm up!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> about 70% of the people that I see training at 5:00 am.  the shit kills me.  I see people walk right into the gym and start bench pressing...lol, idiots !



Sadly, I used to do that.  I'm young, so it hasn't caused any problems yet.  I have learned since then though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> of course.



My thought exactly.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow.  These responses kill me.  I do anywhere from 3-5 warm-up sets for the first exercise, depending on how heavy I am going, and whether I am training to failure.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 10, 2004)

I treadmill it up for 5 minutes, then do 1 warm-up set 50% for around 8 reps


----------



## Robboe (Nov 11, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Wow.  These responses kill me.  I do anywhere from 3-5 warm-up sets for the first exercise, depending on how heavy I am going, and whether I am training to failure.



I know - none to one warm up set amazes me.

I do 2-3 "warm up" sets for my first exercise, followed by a CNS acclimatising set of two reps at a weight about 80% of the working set weight.

My second exercise usually warrants one acclimatising/warm up set of about 4-6 reps using about 60% of my work set weight.

After that i go straight into work sets of remaining exercises.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Do you do warmup sets?




yep


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 11, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> I know - none to one warm up set amazes me.
> 
> I do 2-3 "warm up" sets for my first exercise, followed by a CNS acclimatising set of two reps at a weight about 80% of the working set weight.
> 
> ...



i do the same, for the major muscle groups such as chest, legs and back

for bi's and tris i just do 1 light set then straight into my heavy sets

and like you after the first exercise i go straight into my work sets


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

Well i do bi's (back) and tri's (delts) after other muscle groups, so yeah, one warm up set is all i need.


----------



## Flex (Nov 12, 2004)

well, if you REALLY wanna know...
I take a good 10-15 before every w.o. which i consider my warm-up.

I take those monstrous 2.5lbers and do big circles with my arms both ways.

Then i do a set of pushups or two, 2 sets of bent over rows, then one set of upright rows, curls and shoulder presses.

On leg day, i ride the bike for 5 min, do a little stretching, and a few sets til i get to that LIGHT weight.

My warmups serve 3 purposes:
The first, and obvious one, is to get the blood flowing.

Secondly, the slight pump i get really fires me up for my workout.

Lastly, i use this time to concentrate and put my mind in my muscle.


----------



## jack52 (Nov 12, 2004)

Exactly Flex- My warm up are some cardio to get blood moving to muscles and mental preparation. Once you get the blood going the muscles don't really require much warm up.


----------



## Vince2005 (Nov 12, 2004)

I do warm up sets with some exercises but it depends on how much  weight I am going to lift.


----------



## gregster224 (Nov 30, 2004)

I do 10 min of cardio b4 I even look at a weight, followed by a thorough full body stretches, this takes about 10 mins. Then I do 1 set of about 20 with v.v.v. light weights to get the blood pumping, followed by 2 sets of 12, 50% and 80% on the first exercise usually either squats, bench or lat pull down. then onto work sets. 2 light sets before bis and tris and delts. I always spend a good twenty mins cooling down after a session, 10 mins cardio and 10 stretching.


Works for me!!! Remember muscles are like plasticine if you don't warm it up, it SNAPS!!!! OOUUUUUCHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## da jock (Nov 30, 2004)

I run on the stairmaster which limbers up & warms up my muscles, I never have a strain....


----------

